# eMachines AU31 Drivers



## Bassoonigator (Dec 3, 2007)

I need drivers for an eMachines AU31 motherboard (NO, I'm not putting it in an eMachines box- my son's old computer crapped out today, and I have this board that his hard drive will work with EXCEPT for the drivers. He's running ME, so not much is available. I've tried many of the online sites, including eMachines, but no joy. :4-dontkno

Can anyone point me to a set of drivers for this old beast? Thanks in advance. ::smile:


----------



## blackbear (Jul 15, 2008)

its hard enough finding the drivers but for windows me thats tough but i will check with a friend of mine running me on his au31


edit***= ftp://ftp.fic.com.tw/motherboard/driver/1stUtilities_v1.27/

i found it tell me if its the correct one


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://www.e4allupgraders.info/dir1/motherboards/socketa/au31_downloads.shtml


----------

